# Changing Puppy's name



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

OK. I have a lot of questions.  I noticed all breeders, including mine, seem to name their litters (usually after a theme). I realize that they have to name them because it probably helps with the puppies' development and identification.

Can you rename the puppy when you get home if you want a different name? Does it confuse the puppy? How about the AKC paperwork? I know my breeder won't send in the paperwork until I prove our dog was spayed/neutered.

Most of all, do breeders expect you to keep the same name? Do they get upset? I don't want to offend my breeder because I think she is great.

Any input about this would be great..............

Thanks.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Rita,
Typically the only name that a breeder doesn't want you to change is their kennel name which would be the first name on the AKC papers. As a breeder, I don't care what people do as far as the call name, but I require that my kennel name be the first name. Sometimes breeders, myself included, will ask the buyer to pick a registered name that goes with a theme.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I would think that you could talk to your breeder about anything. We don't name puppies or use themes. I know most do but it shouldn't matter. Ours are most of the time spoken for soon after they are born, and sexes and colors are sorted out to suit what's on our list (athough sometimes we wait for certain temperments to come out for certain owners) so the owners usually already have names picked out. Dogs learn new names quickly anyway.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

My breeder names hers with theme names (Lily was Miranda as her son had just graduated from Law School) (Lexi was Tabitha as she was born close to Halloween) (and Logan was Heath, as he was born day before Halloween & she named them all candies). Once I knew I wanted the pup & sent my deposit in, I told her what I wanted to name the dog and she started calling them by my name. When I got them at 8 weeks, they pretty much knew their (home) names. My friend renamed hers after getting her home, and she took to it fine. They are pretty adaptable.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your input on name changing. I didn't talk to me breeder yet about names (I do talk to her weekly through email about other things). Actually I think she would be cool about changing the name because on her website she shows dogs and their homes and she will note the name changed. If she wasn't cool with that, I think she wouldn't even post it.

Plus, I didn't talk to her about changing the name because I liked the names she picked. Well, not all but there is a little crazy spiritual story behind the names she picked and at this point I think it is a sign. I wouldn't think about changing it. I will keep you in suspense and then tell you the story behind it after I get him.......... Yes I say he because that is what she is leaning towards. She said he has the perfect disposition for a therapy dog.............

Thanks again everyone. I am so glad I found this website before I got my Hav.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

"...there is a little crazy spiritual story behind the names she picked and at this point I think it is a sign. I wouldn't think about changing it. I will keep you in suspense and then tell you the story behind it after I get him.......... "

*** Well now! Aren't you being a naughty girl, teasing us like that!! 

When IS he coming home to you again???? LOL


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

February 24 we are going to meet the puppies. If all goes well, we will pick him up on March 10. This breeder is wonderful. Although I think she might ask for my DNA to prove that I am who I say I am. 

Ok. If you noticed my last few posts - I am just getting silly. It is time for me to say good night..........


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Well Saturday is the day we go visit the puppy and the breeder. Hopefully it doesn't snow. UGH. I do have to ask the breeder if I need to take the 4 x 4 to come out. Our side roads still are not done from the storm we had here on Wednesday. I am sooooooooooooooooo excited I think I can bust! I don't know if I can leave the puppy there for another two weeks.  I promise to take pictures and then I will let you know his name........ I just like teasing you all.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Rita, that is so exciting! I am so happy for you  I remember how excited I was - I was practically counting down the hours  I look forward to seeing pictures of your new little one


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I changed both of my guys names. Goldie was named Sparkling Bubbles, 
(for New Years Eve Litter) and that was too stripperish for me. 

Stogie was Dixon Creek, which was cute. But we then changed it to Winston Churchill and he became Stogie for short because he looked like a cigar. 

I wouldnt feel bad, its your dog and you are paying a lot of money, Call it whatever you want!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi's name was Kodiak. His mom was Alaska, and some of his littermates were Tundra, McKinley, Aurora. We were thinking of naming him Casey, but just shortened it to Kodi. The breeder didn't mind if we changed his name, and I think she really likes it.  

Shelby's "breeder" didn't name the litter. We started calling her Cassie, but she didn't respond to us. So I liked her father's name, which was Shelby, and started calling her by that name. She likes it. so it stuck. Obviously, Shelby's breeder doesn't care.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I think you should just call your puppy whatever you and your family would like.After you pay your money,your breeder shouldn't have any say at all what you decide to call your puppy.I think some breeders name their litters for their own selves to keep them straight,and on an AKC form shouldn't matter, as once they are spayed or neutered you can't show them anyway.I would never allow someone else to name a dog I bought.Well,ok.....besides my kids!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

You can name your dog any thing you want the only time you have to use what they have is when you co own.Yoda name was change his name was Whitie He didnt look like a whitie he just looked like a Yoda to me the first time I see a picture Of Yoda that was the name that came to mind from the get go and Im so glad I named him that it fits him just right.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I also would not worry about the puppy's response to the name change.Quincy was called "sweet boy" till he was 16 weeks from the breeder.He went another week or so,before we could all agree on Quincy.With 5 in our family,getting everyone to agree or accept a name was a challenge.Within a very short time frame Quincy learned his name and that was it!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Julie said:


> I also would not worry about the puppy's response to the name change.Quincy was called "sweet boy" till he was 16 weeks from the breeder.He went another week or so,before we could all agree on Quincy.With 5 in our family,getting everyone to agree or accept a name was a challenge.Within a very short time frame Quincy learned his name and that was it!


I know what that's like! lol We are also 5 in the family and it took a while to find a name everyone liked. We had time to think it over before picking Ricky up, but we also wanted to see what he was like - at least a little bit before deciding. Hubby and I liked Ricky Ricardo - no duh! He's Cuban! lol Kids thought that was awful, but one day over bkfst. our oldest (16) thought of Ricky Bobby from the 'Taladega Nights' movie and POOF! All of a sudden they all LOVED the name Ricky !! So long as it was Ricky BOBBY, not RICARDO .... ! LMBO !

We call him both names around here including Rickybaby, Sweetie, Cutie patootie,... well, you get the idea...


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I had an adult male leave my home in December. The new owners changed his name immediately without any problems at all. The old name (Mister Trump) and the new name (Carlito) don't sound anything alike, but he knows both mean "love". 

These dogs are very adaptable.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi 
When I got Asta we had the name picked out and they called him that from the beginning .
Cosmo's breeder was very laid back - she told me the aprents names and I saw them on line but the rest was up to me .. 
My friend changed her dogs name from Oreo to Tulip .
We just added Ahnold to our household . We found him through Kimberly through this forum . Thank you Kimberly !! We would never change his name . His little tail wags when he hears it . today is his birthday and he is a year old so wish him a Happy Birthday .
Cosmo has a new buddy and he is over the moon !!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Cosmosmom; Congrats on your new baby. Could you spell his name again? Is it Ahnold? 
 Happy Birthday


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

You're so welcome, Cosmosmom! I'm so glad for Ahnold, Cosmo and you!

dboudreau, you read it right. It is spelled Ahnold. His registered name is Havtahava Mister Universe. I have had a wee bit of fun naming my dogs after people with strong personalities - Martha, Hillary, Mister Trump, and Ahnold. You can see a couple of photos of Ahnold on my Flickr page, which is listed here: Ahnold on Flickr.

*Happy first birthday Ahnold!*


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What a cutie Ahnold is!! I love the play on the name.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I get it now "Ahnold"  sorry for the blond moment LOL


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Debbie, it makes more sense when you know the history of the other dog names from my home... and when you say his name out loud.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi 
Everyone who hears his name thinks it is so cute . He is named after our Governor and the also the ex Terminator .
Ahnold is a sweet little guy but he can hold his own with Cosmo . Some people thought I named Cosmo after the Cuban cigars . ? How funny it that .. Some think the drink .. 
Cosmo is now 4 days post op and doing very well . I have to keep them seperated as much as I can as they want to do neck and roll and play the run like heck game .. 
The Vet said 3-5 days until he can have full run of the house and yard .. 
It is a challenge for us but worth it they are so cute together..
Just as an FYI for any of you who may be neutering in the future and once again yes I am the weird one from California . I did not give him any pain medication . The vet recommended it and I took it but I started him on a homeopathic solution called Traumeel . 
Just like rescue remedy it comes in a liquid . It contains Arnica and a few other things .It is to prevent bruising and swelling and inflammation . He had no bruising swelling or pain and seem quite comfortable most of the time he did just a couple of twinges when he would move a certain way .
Anyway just a FYI in case your dogs are very sensitive to certain meds ..
I just added it to his food - not the water as I wanted him to get the full benefit .
Since Ahnold came they both clean their plates .. What a difference a little competition makes !


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

THREAD HIJACK - sorry!! 

It's wonderful to hear that Cosmo is doing so well! I actually use Traumeel for the family so I'm sure it will be just as helpful to the pooch. I used the pain med for 2 days, but stopped. The vet gave us enough for 4 days. Ricky did just fine and it was IMPOSSIBLE to keep him still the morning after his surgery!  I'm sure it would have been even worse with another puppy around! lol I was impressed with just how quickly he bounced back to his usual self. Good luck !


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Da ta ta da. Here is the puppy. His name is Houston. We will bring him home March 10. I ended up not changing the name. The breeder said I could but......... his name was meant to be. 

Since I was teasing you all. I will give you my crazy spiritual story. When I said good by to my little boy and sent him off to heaven, I said "Uncle Mark will be taking care of you now." Now, Mark is my bro (in-law) that passed away about almost eight years ago at the age of 39. He loved Texas. We begged him to come home when he was sick but he wouldn't leave. He just loved it so much.

So, wouldn't you believe that the breeder named every stinking dog after Texas. Dallas, Houston, Marisol, etc. I took that as the sign that I was waiting for that everything was OK with my little guy.

Then, when I was driving home from work, I was talking to my bro Mark and Adam, my son, and asking them if this really was a sign that everything is OK. Wouldn't you know that an old country song came on the radio, "All my exs live in Texas, and Texas is the place I long to be." (I am not sure who sings it but I know it is at least four years old)

Well, to say the least, I almost crashed my car because I was shocked and crying so hard. I also asked for the powerball numbers but that didn't come through the radio. He. He.  

So, from that day forward, I finally felt a big weight off my shoulder. Plus, I finally slept the whole night which I haven't done in months.

So, my friends, Houston is meant to be. I would never think of changing his name. I am just thankful that Houston ended up to be the one for us, not Dallas. My husband is a crazy Philadelphia Eagle fan and Dallas just wouldn't cut it in our house.

So, thanks all for all your advise. LOL


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Rita, I agree that certain animals are meant to be yours. When Logan was born I wasnt looking to get another one, but I fell in love with his face and when I found out he was born 10/30 I knew he was for me. Both my children and Lily were all born on the 30th of their months. That was the one big reason I told my hubby that he was for me. And he is the best puppy, so good, lovey dovey, and cute as can be. I wouldnt want to live without him.
Laurie
PS - My husband is a Giant nut (season tickets & all) and HATE the cowboys, so Dallas would not have worked in our house either!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Rita, what a sweetie!!! I love your story and I love his name. It has special meaning to you and that's what counts. 

I am so excited for you! We finally have a pic of your baby now too. I'm sure you can't wait to finally get him home.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Rita, what a great story - and a beautiful puppy. He was just meant to be yours. Enjoy!!! Can't wait to see more photos as he grows.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Rita,
I loved your story and your new puppy!Houston is a cool name! I love it!My Uncle Rick lived in Houston Texas(he passed away).I know how that spiritual stuff works..too long of a story,but I think you read about Robbie,my little boy.Lots of things went on there.Someone is always looking out for us!Quincy got his name because of "Quints"-5 there are 5 in our family,he would be our 5th dog(my husband and I)and he was for Robbie age 5.Not to mention those big white eyebrows he "squints"out from behind!
Enjoy your new baby...he looks like he could end of being like Debbie's guy-"Sam"


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi 
You are right - just a few many coincidences there . I love the name - Houston I guess you could give him a middle name if you wanted .
My husband named Asta from the thin man . I gave him a second name of Benjamin as it was my Dad's middle name and no one would name any of the granchildren Benjamin . That way Asta's intials became ABC if he ever got married and had things monogrammed . Just kidding !!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh No.........my oldest son is Benjamin! 
For real...it is!!!!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi Rita,
Thanks for sharing your story. It really gives meaning to everything. I feel you and Houston will be a great team! Your story makes me cry but only because I am so happy for you.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Rita, 
I love love love the name! Houston! Its perfect and the story beind it is very touching. Im so glad you are keeping it. 

My deepest sympathies to you and your husband for being Eagle fans. 

Melissa ....from Dallas.....


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Melissa, LMAO. I was waiting for your comment. Texans are true Dallas fans. My sympathy goes out to all you Dallas Fans who now have to put up with TO. He. He.


----------



## auntieann (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi! I'm a new member. I'm getting my puppie next Monday. Was very interested to read everyones experience with shipping. My pup is coming from Missouri..I live in Texas so I have no choice but to ship. I'll pick him up at DFW then drive 4 hrs home! His flight is only 1 hr. My breeder says he is the most laid back of the litter so I pray he fairs well and has no long term repercussions. Very glad to have found this website.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome, auntiann ! 

Glad you found this forum. I'm sure you'll learn a lot from all the threads/discussions we have. I know I'm still learning. Just a newbie like you, although we've had Ricky for 6 months now. 

Very exciting time for you! Keep us posted in the 'general discussion' or this 'puppy area' forum to let us know how things go!


----------

